# Unusual Seiko?



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

hello! i am hoping that someone out there can help me , i have a seiko supermatic silverwave. i have been a watch buff for over 50 years but have never seen this model in my life . its automatic with an internal bezel and is rotated by turning the winder thesize is approx 35mm dia with pointed lumi hands and a sweep second hand . i have no idea of the age of this watch and very interested to find out what sort of history that it may have ,as ican,t at the moment download a pic to the forum i cant give you any idea s apart from what i have told you ....sorry


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

By the power of google...

http://farbelow.net/watch/

about half way down.

"Seiko Sportsmatic SilverWave

â- Movement/Case number: 6601-7990

â- Watch serial number: 4D03786

â- Production date: December, 1964

â- Size: 37mm

Has a rotating inner bezel to track time under water. It has a picture of a wave on the caseback. The SilverWave was one of the first divers Seiko made. This watch wasnâ€™t exactly lunch money but I got it cheap because it needs work. I havenâ€™t set aside the funds to fix it yet but it will be beautiful when I do, a definite keeper. Here is a link to some great info from Ryan (who sold me my Sports 200), unfortunately the http://www.farbelow.net/pics are missing. Ryan is missing too, havent heard from him in a long whileâ€¦

"

http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/message/1012893545/SEIKO+%26quot%3BSilver+Wave%26quot%3B+--+The+Origin+of+the+Wave+Symbol+on+the+Caseback+%28scans%29


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks for the info ,very interesting . the one thati haveis only 30mtrs water resist and doesnt have a motive on the back only a NOS 4N0041 and the winder is at 20 past but i gues its the same watch.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

taffyman said:


> thanks for the info ,very interesting . the one thati haveis only 30mtrs water resist and doesnt have a motive on the back only a NOS 4N0041 and the winder is at 20 past but i gues its the same watch.


If I read the network54 link/posting correctly, the watch you have appears to be the second edition "cheaper" version at 30M WR. Definitely do not get that baby wet. Seiko describes its 30M WR models as usable for "hand-washing and occasional rain splashes" only.


----------

